# *Auction in Brampton* Sun, Nov 8th, 2015 by Peel Aquarium Club



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Annual 2015 Brampton Fish Auction*
hosted by
*Peel Regional Aquarium Club - PRAC*

on Sunday, Nov 8th, 2015 at

*The Brampton Irish Centre 
( Lar Na nGael ), *

*20 Strathearn Ave #5,
Brampton, ON
L6T 4P7

located at
Dixie and Steeles
(North of Finatics Aquarium Shop )*

*Open to All Fish Hobbyists, Sellers & Buyers, Non-Members
& ALL aquarium pet enthusiasts WELCOME*

Lots include fish, invertebrates, crustaceans & plants bred by local & out-of-town breeders and dry goods such as books, filters, tanks & more. It's the perfect place to acquire Fish, Invertebrates & Plants not often seen in your LFS, (local fish store).

Check out Our PRAC Auction Webpage Here

*ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION REQUIRED, Visit link above for more info & auction rules*

We have booths with Finatics, ZooMed, Northfins Foods & Shrimp Fever on hand (some will be offering products for sale)

*** Reminder - NEW VENUE This Year **

The Brampton Irish Centre*

*address above*

Any Questions?

Visit The PRAC Website

See you all There!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope to be there for at least a few hours


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Item Pre-registration will start on Fri OCT 30th, 2015 online.*

Go to Our PRAC Auction Page

Then proceed to the link for MyGroupAuctions and login or Register(if its your first time)

Did you know buyers can register online too and see everything available for The PRAC auction on Nov 8th?

Check it out.

Any questions? post them here.


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I am hoping to make it out for this. Am I correct in my understanding that it is free entry for the general public?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Brampton Aquarium Auction on Nov 8th, 2015*



RCShevalier said:


> I am hoping to make it out for this. Am I correct in my understanding that it is free entry for the general public?


Open! Free!

*On NOV 8th*
Opens 9am for buyers

For sellers Check-in for Pre-Registered Items begins at 9:00 AM & finishes at 9:45 am

Auction starts at 10am

Go to Our PRAC Auction Page


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Do all sellers need to be preregistered? I was viewing the items on the my auctions page, is that all the items that will be there? Or can sellers bring stuff the day of without preregistered?


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

All sellers will be pre registering. They have until 7 pm Saturday night and typically most of the items get entered Friday night to Saturday afternoon. Some really nice new items donated by manufacturers for this auction.

IF you are looking for BNIB lighting at less than wholesale pricing then this is the auction to be at. The 48 inch LED HO from Zoomed and the 48 inch Coral life or seriously sweet with no minimum. I really wish I had 4 foot tanks. But on a brighter note I am hoping to scope up some of the other donations. The sponsors have really out did themselves this time.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

anyone bringing bushynose adults? Looking for longfins!

Also shrimp and axolotls!!!


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Splak you can check out the items entered simply by going to the mygroupauctions website and registering. You can look at all the items entered and many sellers include pictures of their actual items. You can then create a shopping list of items you want in advance. The day of the auction the auction is live on line so you can see the items that are still left to be auctioned. Plus there will be two screens there to show not only the item that is going for auction but also the item that is next up for auction. 

PS I did see some different shrimp listed and adult longfinned bushy noses. Go check it out!


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Fish alert 

real altum angels will be in the auction tomorrow. F1 tank raised. 

These are the real deal folks not peru altums or scalare.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Show me the pictures please?


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

go to the Peel Regional Aquarium Club facebook page or My group auctions. Pictures posted on both.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

From past experience, how long does one of these auctions usually go for? 

I'm still undecided on whether or not I'll make the trip down to the city. Will likely decide in the morning.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

RCShevalier said:


> From past experience, how long does one of these auctions usually go for?
> 
> I'm still undecided on whether or not I'll make the trip down to the city. Will likely decide in the morning.


With over 900 items the PRAC auction will probably finish between 3:30 - 5:00pm.

Hope to see you there. Looks like a lot of great stuff online.

Did you know buyers can register online too and see everything available for The PRAC auction? Link on Post #1


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I ended up attending the auction yesterday. Picked up a couple L144 plecos and a few live plants. Was a good day. Thanks to everyone who had a hand in putting it on.


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

The auction was great. Picked up some mixed and mieshlings as well as a 10 gal, stand, filter, heater , gravel, etc. Dragged hubby there and he wasn't too bored lol.

Missed a few good buys cause they go so fast and sitting near the front had my view blocked now and again 😕 but overall happy with my purchases 👍

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

My best catch of the day:

Trio of Aulonocara 2.5" German Reds for $7


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

zenins said:


> My best catch of the day:
> 
> Trio of Aulonocara 2.5" German Reds for $7


Lucky catch. The other trio went for $22.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

All in all a great auction. Started on time at 10:00am and finished at 3:50PM. A good number of items at 980. Lots of great aquarium equipment, both BNIB (brand new in box) and good used stuff too. The hall was at capacity with standing room only for most of the day.

The highest priced item: The Coralife 48" LED light fixture went for $250, which is a bargain considering its a $659 MSRP & BAonline has it 'on sale' for $379+HST.

The highest priced fish item: Pair wild fish, Betta siamorientalis went for $100
https://www.facebook.com/thepeelregionalaquariumclub/photos/a.907397085938403.1073741828.907387079272737/1119681728043270/?type=3

A BIG THANK YOU to all our supporters:
FANATICS Aquarium
NorthFin Fish Foods
Zoo Med Laboratories
ShrimpFever, 
Martin Mills 
Aqueon Products 
Hagen Small Pet Care
Aquatic FX
Canadian Aquatic Auctions and Classifieds
Van Discus Canada

On behalf of The Peel Regional Aquarium Club I would like to extend a big thank all of its members, buyers, sellers and sponsors for the incredible effort put into the auction on Sunday. Our success is because of your support. We thank you! To our sellers who did not cash out after the auction, cheques have been mailed out this week!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey just wanted to say I love auctions and all work that's put in them, I really do appreciate what members of those fish communities do for us because it gives an opportunity for a hobbyist to meet other hobbyists and basically dive into a whole new world of fish. I'm always telling more people about auctions so we can get more exposure of the hobby out there. 
So this auction I had brought a new friend who had never attended an auction before. He loved it and spent well over $250 hehe which his initial budget was $100. So over the next few days, hardware and other items from the auction are being cleaned and washed. Only to find out that heaters, filters and other miscellaneous items don't even work... They came in their original packaging so as buyer you'd think that the item at least works or is some what functional... Nope... People just package broken non working items back in their box and off to the auction they go to be bought by fellow hobbyists only to get home and find out all the money they had spent was wasted... 
I know not EVERYTHING can be examined but if people are bringing in hardware to sell please just have a bucket with you and its a quick test to just see if motors are working, heaters light up, lights are functioning and then if items don't work it should be MANDATORY that the item states that it is broken. Sorry for ranting. Just trying to come up with an idea on how we can solve this so when all the hobbyists/new comers leave an auction with a large smile they'll be able to keep on smiling when going through they're new items  and not blow up like a volcano lol 
Yup I'm done hahaha 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

This is why the dras auction doesn't allow items that are not new in box.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Reis said:


> So over the next few days, hardware and other items from the auction are being cleaned and washed. Only to find out that heaters, filters and other miscellaneous items don't even work... They came in their original packaging so as buyer you'd think that the item at least works or is some what functional... Nope... People just package broken non working items back in their box and off to the auction they go to be bought by fellow hobbyists only to get home and find out all the money they had spent was wasted...
> I know not EVERYTHING can be examined but if people are bringing in hardware to sell please just have a bucket with you and its a quick test to just see if motors are working, heaters light up, lights are functioning and then if items don't work it should be MANDATORY that the item states that it is broken. Sorry for ranting. Just trying to come up with an idea on how we can solve this so when all the hobbyists/new comers leave an auction with a large smile they'll be able to keep on smiling when going through they're new items  and not blow up like a volcano lol
> Yup I'm done hahaha


This one of the reasons why KWAS does not allow used equipment in their auction.
I personally do not buy used equipment unless I am looking for some parts to repair mine 
Another consideration is that some auctions require sellers to state explicitly that the equipment is working or not and their contact info like name, phone number and email address right on the item, or it is not accepted for auction.

The host club can not test or vouch for every item in the auction, it is "buyer beware" and "as is".

Even fish can not be verified, I have purchased some in the past where they looked good at the auction, but were dead by the time I got home


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> Lucky catch. The other trio went for $22.


Exactly ... I was very lucky that only a few were paying attention right at that moment 

Of course there were some items I wanted that were bid up to retail price and in some cases higher


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you please pm me about the items that were not working? 


Also the sellers email is directly on each label of the items that were sold so you can contact the seller. Up until now Peel has been one of the few Auctions that has allowed used equipment as we have not run into this issue. After this auction we will be reviewing it as we were inundated with used items. We as a club do feel that used items do have a place in an auction and can be very useful to buyers at an auction. Things such as used tanks for the person who bought too many items. But the amount of used HOB filters, gravel,rocks, and plastic plants was not except able. 

I am not on the executive of Peel just a member this year but will bring any and all ideas/concerns to the executive regarding the auction. Please be honest as we always want the Auction to be an enjoyable event and improved upon every year.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Awesome show!*

This was the first auction I attended since I use to go to the cichlid auctions in Guelph back in the day... I picked up a lot of great stuff and was thoroughly happy with the selection... Great selection of guppies and wild livebearers especially....

When will be the next Fish auction in the GTA? I'm hooked, and I'd probably be putting in some of my stock up for auction as well..


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Glad you liked the Auction John C! Please PM me any feed back on the things you liked and didn't like about the Auction. We always welcome criticism to help to improve the Auction. One change I know I can announce is we will be going to an even larger venue next year. At the start of the auction we had over 200 people in the room. We were not expecting that many people! Even as the very last item sold there was still 73 buyers in the room so a larger room is definitely required. 

The next Auction is in St. Catherines Ontario at the end of the month. After that no auctions till the spring. Durham Club holds their Auction in April every year and the Barrie club is looking to hold one this spring with the date a venue to be announced


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

John_C said:


> This was the first auction I attended since I use to go to the cichlid auctions in Guelph back in the day... I picked up a lot of great stuff and was thoroughly happy with the selection... Great selection of guppies and wild livebearers especially....
> 
> When will be the next Fish auction in the GTA? I'm hooked, and I'd probably be putting in some of my stock up for auction as well..


Here is the link to Auction & Show List right here on GTAAquaria. It is updated for all upcoming auctions in the GTA, Southern Ontario & a few others.


----------

